# immersion in to water, or something else?



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

The Greek word for baptism (the word baptism is straight from the Greek) is baptisma (bap'-tis-mah) it means: immersion, baptism (technically or figuratively). i want to know what you think we are immersed into. many say water, but i have heard others say different things like: the church, the spirit, and the like. what do you think?


:thumbdown: :thumbup:



:thumbup: :thumbdown:

[Edited on 5-6-2004 by johnny_redeemed]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 6, 2004)

Immersion is one meaning. Another is &quot;to wash.&quot; (Mark 7:3-4)


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 6, 2004)

JR,
Please utilize the boards search function prior to posting as many questions posed have already been dealt with in the past.

Thanks
SPB


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2004)

being discussed here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3811


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 6, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Moderator!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2004)

roger roger


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

please forgive me! :yes: i did not know there was a search function. how do i use it? 


sorry for &quot;&quot;


----------



## Saiph (May 6, 2004)

Sprinkled by the water of the father's Word. Illuminated by the Spirit poured out upon us. We are immersed in the blood of Christ.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 6, 2004)

i went and read the post you talk about. i think my question is a different question. if not i am sorry, but i think it is. 

my question is not about &quot;should we sprinkle and imers?&quot; 
my question is &quot;when we are baptized what are we imersed into.&quot; 

if my question is talk about there let me know. if not lets talk about it.


----------

